# gtk+ library problem with libreoffice



## xwwu (Feb 10, 2013)

Dear Friends:

Portupgrading libreoffice needs library of gtk+3.2 or newer version. But in ports, gtk+ is 3.0 version. How to deal with this problem?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## youngunix (Feb 12, 2013)

You haven't posted back in 3 days, did you solve the issue?
Yet, this should help Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports.
Remember to check UPDATING.

Good luck.


----------



## daeron (Feb 13, 2013)

*libreoffice*

LibreOffice builds and installs on 9.1-STABLE i386 and has done for a couple of weeks. But the program core dumps. I have no idea why it dies, unfortunately you can't build it with debug enabled.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2013)

xwwu said:
			
		

> Portupgrading libreoffice needs library of gtk+3.2 or newer version. But in ports, gtk+ is 3.0 version. How to deal with this problem?


Turn off GTK3

```
GTK3=off: GTK+ 3 GUI toolkit
```


----------



## francis (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi *SirDice*. You have written "_Turn off GTK3_". Okay, but it seems, that GTK3 option, which You are suggest to turn off, is already off by default in the LibreOffice Configuration Options. Only GTK2 GUI toolkit is on by default; editors/libreoffice. Maybe you meant to turn on this GTK3 option instead of turning it off? ? A little mistake or I do not understand something? ;- )


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2013)

I know it's off by default but the OP has problems building it with the option turned on (you can't because there's no GTK 3.2 in the ports yet). That's why I suggested to turn if off.


----------



## xwwu (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you all! cd libreoffice and than turn off gtk3 option.


----------

